# Penne Alla Gorgonzola



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

I am not fond of pasta but I love this.

1 lb penne (preferably ridged)
3 Tbs unsalted butter (I used salted butter and leave it out at the end)
1 Tbs thinly sliced fresh sage of 1 tsp dried sage crumbled
1 cup whole milk (I use 2%)
1/2 lb Gorgonzola or your favorite same type cheese
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp fresh grated nutmeg
2 oz finely grated Parmigianno-Reggiano

Cook paste in a 6-8 qrt pot of boiling water until al dente, 10-12 minutes, stirring occasionally.  While pasta boils, heat butter in a 12 inch heavy skillet over moderate heat until foam subsides, then cook sage stirring for 1 minute.  Add milk, gorgonzola and cook stirring and breaking up cheese until sauce is smooth, about 2 minutes (sauce will be thin).  Reduce heat to low and stir in pepper, nutmeg and salt to taste

Reserve 1/2 cup pasta cooking water and drain pasta.  Add pasta, parmesan to sauce stirring to coat.  Thin, if necessary, with reserved pasta water.


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

i love pasta. this sounds like one to try !!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i love pasta. this sounds like one to try !!



If you like gorgonzola you will love this.  plate licking time.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2005)

I've never had gorgonzola.  What does it compare to?

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi woman (Jan 14, 2005)

I am a big blue cheese fan and this sounds great!  


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 14, 2005)

Barb, gorgonzola is an Italian bleu cheese - it can either be 'dulce' (sweet), or more ripened (can't remember the Italian name), and very sharply 'bleu' in taste.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

If  we're not fond of blue cheese.. what would you  advise we 
use instead??


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

pdswife - you could probably use brie - or fontina - or a combination of the 2 - brie being smooth and creamy and fontina having a bit of a bite to it - it would be a nice combination.

I have some English Stilton that I bought my husband for Christmas - I guess that would work in this dish norgeskog?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I've never had gorgonzola.  What does it compare to?
> 
> Barbara



Same as bleu cheese, not as strong, comes from Spain or Italy


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

If it's an aged gorgonzola it is wonderful with honey drizzled on it!!!!  8)


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

I am not a bleu cheese fan but I love gorgonzola, it's one of my most favorite cheeses.  To me there is a difference in the taste (of course it could be all mental  ).  A favorite restaurant of mine in Seattle has a fantastic spinach fettucine with gorgonzola cheese.  MMM!


----------

